# roofing subcontractor needed



## truu (Apr 28, 2011)

Western suburbs of Chicago.

Fully insured roofing subcontractor to do a few jobs a month.

Either post here or email to: [email protected]


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

What type of roofs? Commercial, residential, shingles, cedar, average size?

I may be able to hook you up with someone. I know a few guys.


----------



## truu (Apr 28, 2011)

Residential tear-offs and re roofs. Some flat work but it usually peel and stick.

I'm not having any issues currently with my crew, just looking for options.


----------

